# Looking for land/club around bibb county area



## BCarmichael (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking for one thats not too far away like monroe,houston, twiggs, pulaski. Preferably be able to hunt deer and hog. Prefer a TQM but it doesnt have to be. Looking to join club ASAP.


----------



## bandit819 (Oct 12, 2011)

Check out our thread in leases looking for members under Dooly Co. Club. We have 2 open slots. 550 acres full camp,20+ food plots, ample room for trailers, barn for storage, plenty of club stands, pin in/out system. Contact Robbie if interested @ 321-231-4354.


----------



## BCarmichael (Jul 7, 2012)

Lets see some more clubs edited my first post.


----------



## BCarmichael (Jul 7, 2012)

I live in Bibb county so crawford county wouldnt be far at all either.


----------



## westbrook (Jul 8, 2012)

Have club in Washington County. 500 acres, Deer, Hogs , Ducks, Turkeys and predators. Campsite with elect. Pin-in, Pin-out system. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250.


----------



## TRHC (Aug 8, 2012)

Dont miss out on this oportunity.  If you want to kill big deer, let me know.

http://www.facebook.com/TrophyRidgeHuntingClub#!/TrophyRidgeHuntingClub


----------



## DixieToolz (Aug 8, 2012)

315 acres down I-16 just below twiggs county near Allentown. Looking for 1 member for a total of 6. $550 for year round access. After deer season you will have the entire place to yourself. Primitive campsite, gated drive, plenty of club stands. 478-955-1287 or PM


----------



## anhieser (Aug 9, 2012)

*Club*

500ac in McIntyre, Wilkinson CO.  $660/ year.  Primitive campsite.  deer, turkey, hogs and big bear!


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 9, 2012)

1300 acre club in johnson county in wrightsville needs members. $650 per member / call jesse if interested 404-557-3039 or email me edkcojt@bellsouth.net


----------

